# Cichlid newbie says hi



## Wardsweb (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello all, while not new to the hobby, I am new to cichlids. I ran into Frank on one of my websites and he gave me the link here. Here is a picture of my 46 gallon curved glass tank. It uses a canister filter.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi, and welcome to the forums. I moved your post to the photography section, where people can show off their tanks


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice tank.
Welcome!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Welcome Wardsweb. Nice setup, but I already told you that on AudioKarma.org. You'll find CF a great forum as well. People are very friendly and knowledgeable here, and I am not just saying that because I'm a moderator 

Frank


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 21, 2008)

fmueller said:


> Welcome Wardsweb. Nice setup, but I already told you that on AudioKarma.org. You'll find CF a great forum as well. People are very friendly and knowledgeable here, and I am not just saying that because I'm a moderator
> 
> Frank


Thanks for the welcome Frank. There is a lot of knowledge here. Hopefull they will tolerate another newbie. For now, a vast amount of reading is in order for me.


----------

